# Bulk storage



## damageinc (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok...I know it needs to be aged...we never make enough to age our vino- between us and our friends- it doesn't last long...so, I am considering a larger scale production so that I can save some and age it- as it should be as well as consume in the front end while making more...
If you do the math- we drink a lot...a boat load...and bottling it is a waste- it isn't worth the cost since it gets pounded...
So- in Pa you can make 200 gal\ year per household...legally
I am thinking of 8 25 ish gallon runs( after racking it should be right around 200).
We would also like to have some to give away as gifts for the holidays...and to make seasonal stuff ( something more toward mulled wines in the fall, spring fresh fruit wine etc) to build an inventory of sorts, if you will...
I am stumped on bulk storage options.We always wanted to keep a smaller oak cask of soemthing that we make all year topped up( to keep the barrel in good condition but not to take on flavor- just a holding vessel for looks) but are open to other containers.
I don't want to transfer small quantities often and would like to chill the white.
Typically we make 10- 15 gals and it is all gone (even the bottled stuff) by the time the next batch could be ready.At this rate - we make approx 120 gals annually.It is a vicious circle that we can't end and do not plan on quitting drinking for 2 years to get something going for a cellar. We don't want to purchase wine to build a celler either- we think it is more fun to make it ourselves.
What options are there?-Anyone?-Some way to make it and keep it easily available to consume in the bar of our house but also to store there.
Any ideas from you experts are a big help...we love to drink it and share it with our friends.The only other option that I can come up with is to have our friends make it also...they are all rookies and are currently learning from us now but it still doesn't help our cellar.


----------



## Sacalait (Feb 26, 2007)

The only thing that readily comes to mind is a corney keg. These things hold 10-20gals I'm guessing. Fill it and place it in a refrigerator, add a little pressure to it and pipe it to your bar. Wallah! Wine on demand!


----------



## FentonCellars (Feb 26, 2007)

damageinc - Check out the 'Anyone using oak barrels?' thread. My last few posts are the first that I've seen on this forum of non-oak barrels for wine making. You can find large barrels that are coated on the inside with a waxy mildly combustible substance called Paraffin. This white, odorless, tasteless, waxy solid, is insoluble in water. Paraffin lined barrels are commonly used with liquids that do not need the aroma, color or flavor that charred and toasted barrels provide.

The barrels I have found with this coating is here: 
http://www.bucket-outlet.com/oakbarrels.htm

The chilling option would be to have an old fridge and rack your white into smaller 5 gallon containers on the racks of the fridge and set the temp low so it doesn't freeze it. I have not done this, but maybe an option.


----------

